# Long distance shooting techniques for recurves?



## Jayhawkhuntclub (May 25, 2004)

I want to try shooting long(er) distances with my recurve. I'm talking 40-70 yards. I believe there are aiming techniques for this. Does anyone have a good source or info on doing so? Thanks!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

MBB series has some good info on different aiming methods for marked Field which is 10 to 80y.

I shoot both Field and 3D (IFAA\Fita) IFAA 3D to 60y and Fita 3D to 33Y max. I found the best way is to learn all the aiming methods and just use whats needed for each type of shot.

For example for marked distance Field I tend use more Split Vision up to 50 yards Point of Aim 55 to 80 yards and for unmarked 3D I use more Instinct\Split-vision, this allows me to shoot different types of Archery to a good standard.

Instinct works good for very close rang as the Gap is so big it's not really effective (5 to 15y)
Gap\Split Vision is looking at the point you want to hit but being aware of the arrow in relation to the target (20 to 50y)
POA is using the arrow point or even the Bow Riser to put on a known point on the target, for examplle 60y arrow tip on centre spot, 65y riser shelf bottom of target. (this is Longbow, faster the Bow smaller the aim marks)

Once learnt POA can be very effective on those long shots, better than poke and hope but not as good as sights lol

If your shooting Recurve Stringwalking might be the way to go, the top stringwalkers can shoot almost the same scores as the sighted Archers.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

steve morley said:


> MBB series has some good info on different aiming methods for marked Field which is 10 to 80y.
> 
> I shoot both Field and 3D (IFAA\Fita) IFAA 3D to 60y and Fita 3D to 33Y max. I found the best way is to learn all the aiming methods and just use whats needed for each type of shot.
> 
> ...


What he said ! I'll just add-- And lots of practice ... Randy


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

The best practice for long range shots ............is from 5'. Perfecting your form on blank bale will pay HUGE dividends when you step back.

Shooting long distance will magnify your form flaws.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jayhawk -



JV NC said:


> The best practice for long range shots ............is from 5'. Perfecting your form on blank bale will pay HUGE dividends when you step back.
> 
> Shooting long distance will magnify your form flaws.


That's pretty much it, but there are other exercises too. Aiming is aiming and fairly over-rated, IMHO. Without consistent form, all the aiming techniques in the world won't do you a bit of good. Once you have your from solid, the various aiming methods will find you. Your brain will naturally begin gapping, picking a point of aim, whatever. Then you'll naturally gravitate to one or (usually) more systems based on the distance and situation. The more you do it, the more natural it becomes.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll attest to what some previously have posted. Not a practice goes by that some compound shooter doesn't ask me, "how do you aim that thing without a sight?" I always tell them the same thing, "the same way you do; I establish a reference to the target." Me and my bow are naturally equipped with sights. 

That's all aiming is to me. With enough practice, aiming is not really an issue - it finds you. 

NOW, establishing consistent and repeatable form, AND consistent anchor and release for the shot has MUCH to do with where that arrow will hit the target. Going longer means more practice. I have added a recurve sight to my practice though. It actually helps me establish my unsighted shooting.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

As Steve Morley pointed out, the Masters of the Barebow series has some good info on shooting longer distances. In MBB Vol. 2, Larry Yien talks about a technique called "stacking" and gives pointers on aiming shots that are past your "point-on" distance, and using the position of the shelf as a visual reference point at the bow...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Jayhawkhuntclub said:


> I want to try shooting long(er) distances with my recurve. I'm talking 40-70 yards. I believe there are aiming techniques for this. Does anyone have a good source or info on doing so? Thanks!


Some good resources on shooting barebow are the Masters of the Barebow series...preferably MOTB II.

Don't let some of these guys fool you into thinking all aiming techniques are a walk in the park 

Some are just easier to master than others...but aiming is just as important as form. You can't be consistantly accurate with one without the other. If your form is off...your chances of missing are increased. If your aiming is off...your chances of missing are increased.

Some techniques make the aiming process easier than others. The more you can position your arrow like a sight pin the easier it is....especially when you know the yardage.

To become a good instinctive aimer takes much more work and some natural ability to be consistant and accurate...especially when targets are set at longer distances.

Just like good form involves many different aspects...the aiming process involves different aspects regarding adjustments based on yardage estimation, wind speed, wind direction, uphill shots, downhill shots, timing and arrow trajectory.

Ray


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Someone once said to that the true test of form is distance. Most of us look real good at 15 yards. If I'm aiming at a spot I want to hit and I don't hit it, it rarely has to do with aiming technique.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LongStick64 said:


> Someone once said to that the true test of form is distance. Most of us look real good at 15 yards. If I'm aiming at a spot I want to hit and I don't hit it, it rarely has to do with aiming technique.


Very true! I like to practice at 30-50 or so yards normally, even if I know I'm only going to be shooting a short time. Helps me personally with picking a spot, something I need to work on a good.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

If you want an eye opening experience...attach a laser pointer to your bow and see how hard it is to aim and keep that laser pointer on the target.

One of the keys to accurate and consistant aiming is timing. It also has to do with form. It's where form meets aiming 

Ray


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> If you want an eye opening experience...attach a laser pointer to your bow and see how hard it is to aim and keep that laser pointer on the target.
> 
> One of the keys to accurate and consistant aiming is timing. It also has to do with form. It's where form meets aiming
> 
> Ray


I've done that one. At ten yards, the little beam stays within a relatively small area, if you are steady. As the yardage goes out, simple geometry proves to be a killer. The area of possible hits grows exponentially.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree on the timing thing. There isn't an archer in the world who can hold steady enough not to have some float.

The mind is a pwerful thing.


----------



## van (May 3, 2003)

Shooting longer distances is no big thing, just aim higher. However the dividing line is form.
Perhaps also one has to develop believing the mind when the little voice says “now, with no second guesses.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JV - 



JV NC said:


> I agree on the timing thing. There isn't an archer in the world who can hold steady enough not to have some float.


Not sure I completely agree there. Sure no cone can hod dead steady, we all have a "float" or wobble area. The key is to get the wobble area as small as possible and release within that area. 

G David Tubb, a champion rifle shooter used to teach breaking the trigger as the front sight approached the X ring, not once it was it. That worked real great if you were G David Tubb, and a select few others. The rest of use did (and still do) a lot better to shoot within our wobble area. Some days the wobble can be the 10 ring and some days the 8. Either way,that (IMHO) stacks the deck in your favor better than trying to "time" it. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

When you are trying to hit a small target the size of an arrow nock or smaller...I don't care who you are...everyone is going to be moving in and out of the bullseye as they are aiming.

All else being equal...the archer that has learned better timing is going to be the one who is consistantly more accurate.

Timing is important. Some shooters consciously think about it...while others allow themselves to instinctively feel it.

It's a place where everything comes together and just feels right.

Ray


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know if I would call it timing, more like the rhythm of the shot progression. I find the more consistent I flow through it the more consistent are my results, makes sense ?


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

The easiest thing that I have found is changing anchor.
Simply hold the same point of aim while moving my anchor point down the side of my face.
I have a fairly high anchor to start with so moving down doesn't change windage till about 80 yards.
At 80 and beyond, it gets trickier since I lose that solid anchor.


----------



## van (May 3, 2003)

LOL

Now you are talking face walking it works very well for ranges over your point on.

BTW:
Ray how are you doing. its been a long time.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> Not sure I completely agree there. Sure no cone can hod dead steady, we all have a "float" or wobble area.


Not sure what you don't agree with, then.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

van said:


> BTW:
> Ray how are you doing. its been a long time.


I'm doing great. I just helped a friend get a bull elk this morning. I got an elk to talk to me early this morning and got him within bow range for my buddy. He ended up gut shooting him after he missed him the first time. We tracked that bull for about a mile until I found him bedded down and snuck up on him and put an arrow into the boiler room. He jumped up and ran 50yrds. and went down. It was an awesome day! 

How have you been? Love your segments in Masters of the Barebow.

Ray


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JV NC said:


> Not sure what you don't agree with, then.


My thoughts exactly :wink:

Ray :wink:


----------

